# Nirvana WW Closet grow



## JD466US (Mar 4, 2007)

Just thought I would share a couple of pics of my Nirvana WW's from the good Dr. that I am growing in a small hydro set up in my closet. They are 4 weeks in to flower and the buds are starting to develope that frosty look.They are doing just awesome.I am hoping they will do as well this spring when I do a outdoor soil grow.I think I will start a grow journal when I do that. It doesn't look like I will have to worry about a dry summer this year! When they get closer to harvest I will take a few more pics.

                                       Thanks,
                                                 JD


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 13, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2007)

*Very nice mang. They will really start to pack on the trichrome's the last 4 weeks of flower. I remember when we grew it you can see changes almost daily. Anyway the ladies are looking great and your gonna be a very happy camper come harvest time i can tell ya that much.  *


----------

